# Buying more than one thing from Orchestral Tools



## José Herring

Is it not possible to buy more than one item from OT at one time?

I seriously can't figure it out and don't want to waste more time trying. 

Basically when I add a product it takes me to a buy page. There's no cart to store stuff. No way to "continue shopping". Then when I click out of that and try to add another product it deletes my previous product. 

In all honestly I'm baffled. Perhaps it's my browser?


----------



## method1

Not just you, that's how it works, it has stopped me buying in the past since each forex transaction on my poor credit card does add up!


----------



## José Herring

method1 said:


> Not just you, that's how it works, it has stopped me buying in the past since each forex transaction on my poor credit card does add up!


Seriously? OMG.....not even going to comment on what I'm thinking.....trying to behave myself these days. Frustrating.


----------



## Pablocrespo

Yes, and using their system I ended up buying the same instrument twice, and got a refund.

A cart would be much better


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Yea, have been wondering too, some time ago. That's super weird! Especially since they have single instruments and you maybe want 5 of them or so... you'd have to go through the process 5 times etc etc.
Ha, they better add that soon. Not good to encourage people to buy multiple libraries/instruments!


----------



## José Herring

Yes, now that I've had time to calm down from wasting 30 minutes of my life trying to figure out how to buy more than one thing, it really is too bad. I'm on a bit of buying spree right now and don't want to do 6 separate transactions from the same company on the same day. 

So I started looking for alternatives. JXL brass a la carte is still on the table but having to do 3 or 4 more transactions just to get everything I need. I'll just end up nickle and diming at it OT over the next few days while I look for other stuff. 

Don't have much VSL so I'll look at that and more Spitfire.


----------



## mr336

I too was dumbfounded so I message support and thats how the system works. Cant call it a cart. Tried adding the 2 current products, got sidetrack, lost the sale and ended up skipping the purchases. When being different doesn't work.


----------



## Maximvs

Like you guys here on this thread I have been trying for 10 minutes to figure out a way to add multiple products into the Orchestral Tools cart with no success... I am speechless that in the 21st century with all the technology available a company of that level doesn't have a proper cart. I am quite positive that they have lost costumers due to the very poor cart system... Now due to the holiday season there is also no way to get hold of support and will have to wait until the beginning of January 2021.

All the very best to all,

Max


----------



## mybadmemory

I would have easily bought 6 instruments or more if it was possible. Instead I gave up after 2. 🤷🏻


----------



## Bluemount Score

Maybe it's a feature and OT wants to save us from our GAS, which after one or a couple of purchases might be gone?


----------



## stodesign12

Bluemount Score said:


> Maybe it's a feature and OT wants to save us from our GAS, which after one or a couple of purchases might be gone?


True, in my opinion OT is a company that does not encourages you to buy from them... (not talking about their wonderful products, just the company policy with their store, sales, etc.)


----------



## MartinH.

Bluemount Score said:


> Maybe it's a feature and OT wants to save us from our GAS, which after one or a couple of purchases might be gone?



That seems plausible. If it isn't implemented yet, I recommend they also add a captcha that needs to be typed in for every single purchase, and payment infos must not be stored, for maximum GAS protection...


----------



## artomatic

I asked the same question a week ago via OT support and was told that they're working on this issue.


----------



## Hza

It is still the same here in AUG 2021.. Pretty incredible.


----------



## FKVStudio

If in OT they are working the same as to solve the problem of taxes for clients in the Canary Islands, they better wait seated.


----------



## Futchibon

Surely only Bill Gates and Elon Musk have enough cash to buy more than one OT library at a time? 
But yeah I'm glad I read this read as I've been frusrated trying to buy several ala carte items and having to do it one at a time. Thought there must be something obvious I was missing, but apparently not!


----------



## mscp

Yes. The one product per transaction can be quite daunting. Their libraries though. ooomph.


----------



## Michael77

Trying to shop for Black Friday 2021 and OT this SUCKS!! I'm trying to buy Berlin Strings, Berlin Symphonic Strings, Berlin Brass, Berlin Woodwinds, Berlin Percussion, Holkenborg Brass Solo horn- A4 Horn- A6 Horn- and A12 horn. I've been saving for 6 months, Although I can only buy one item at a time. This sucks!! I should just stick with Spitfire or try Cinematic Studio's offering as they allow as many items in a cart as you want. I have SSS Pro, SCS Pro, SWW Pro, and Cinebrass Pro but should've just bought Hans Zimmer strings and CSS/CSB/CSWW to avoid the hassle. Clearly this is a 1st world problem but it sucks that I have to repeat the process 6 times to get all that I want. This is annoying as F*&K. OT your ordering process sucks even though your plugins sound gorgeous!! I bought the bundle but still waiting over 30 minutes for serial number for BS, even though my cards been charged, so I can buy BSS @50% off. I definitely won't buy Holkenborg's brass solo, etc. as I don't want the hassle. Please fix this!!


----------



## Zanshin

LOL!!


----------



## mr336

Incase they don't have the formula for the cart programing.
2+2=4
1+4=5
Repeat


----------



## FKVStudio

Michael77 said:


> Trying to shop for Black Friday 2021 and OT this SUCKS!! I'm trying to buy Berlin Strings, Berlin Symphonic Strings, Berlin Brass, Berlin Woodwinds, Berlin Percussion, Holkenborg Brass Solo horn- A4 Horn- A6 Horn- and A12 horn. I've been saving for 6 months, Although I can only buy one item at a time. This sucks!! I should just stick with Spitfire or try Cinematic Studio's offering as they allow as many items in a cart as you want. I have SSS Pro, SCS Pro, SWW Pro, and Cinebrass Pro but should've just bought Hans Zimmer strings and CSS/CSB/CSWW to avoid the hassle. Clearly this is a 1st world problem but it sucks that I have to repeat the process 6 times to get all that I want. This is annoying as F*&K. OT your ordering process sucks even though your plugins sound gorgeous!! I bought the bundle but still waiting over 30 minutes for serial number for BS, even though my cards been charged, so I can buy BSS @50% off. I definitely won't buy Holkenborg's brass solo, etc. as I don't want the hassle. Please fix this!!


Among the problem of not being able to put more than one product in the cart and that they have been, for more than a year now, without solving the problem for users of the Canary Islands when buying, which force us to pay taxes that do not they correspond to us, I have refused to buy anything else from OT. No matter how good your products are. 

I got tired of being dragged off first and then outright ignoring me.


----------



## mybadmemory

I believe there is an old Chinese proverb saying “A man without a cart function must not open an e-shop.”


----------



## Russell Anderson

@OrchestralTools


----------



## wst3

I had a chat with OT shortly after Sine was released into the wild. They were/are aware that this is a problem for some folks. I could not suss out whether they planned to address it.

It has slowed my purchasing, which in reality is a good thing! I think?


----------



## Rockguitarzan

Bailed on several large purchases due to this antiquated purchasing process.


----------

